# قاموس هندسى انجليزى عربى والعكس وبالمصطلحات



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
قاموس هندسى انجليزى عربى والعكس وبالمصطلحات​ 
وهو منقول للامانة من أحد المنتديات​ 
*شرح البرنامج*​ 
*القاموس الهندسي المصور وهو قاموس رائع غني عن التعريف يحتوي علي جميع الكلمات والمصطلحات الهندسية فقط في المجالات الاتية :.*​ 
*- هندسةالاتصالات*
*-هندسة الحاسبات ونظمالتحكم*
*-هندسة قوي (باور)*
*-هندسة الطيران*
*-هندسةكيميائية*
*- هندسةميكاترونيكس*
*-هندسة ميكانيكا*
*-هندسة علوم الفلك*
*- هندسةالسيارات*​

*عند البحث عن كلمة فان القاموسياتي بمعناها اما لو كنا نبحث عن كلمة بمصطلح ما نقوم بوضع علامة صح في خانة تعبيرات لكي ياتي لنا بكل المصطلحات التي تحوي هذه الكلمة ومعانيها*​ 
*طريقة البحث :*​ 
*1-عندالبحث عن كلمة انجليزي أنقر على ( إنجليزي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس الإنجليزي .*
*2-اكتب الكلمة الإنجليزية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة التى المراد بحثها واقرب الكلمات لها فى شكل الحروف وتظهر مرتبة ابجديا وهذةالخاصية تعطى لك فرصة للتعرف على الكلمات الصحيحة حتى اذا كتبت الكلمة المراد بحثهاخطأ لانها تأتى بأقرب الكلمات المشتركة فى حروف الكلمة . *
3-*بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تسمع طريقة النطق الصحيحة لها ويظهر المعنى العربيالمقابل لها. *
*4-يمكن التحرك على القائمة الإنجليزية بالأسهم إلى أعلى وإلى اسفل . *
*5- بالنقر على النوع تظهر لك أنواع الصرف المختلفة وبالنقر المزدوج على أي واحد منها تظهر لك معانية فقط .*
*انظرالصورة*​







*- يوجد زر إلغاء لمسح البحث الحالي لإجراء بحث جديد.*​ 
*7-خيارات البحث *
*عند اختيارخاصية تعبيرات فان ذلك يعنى ايجاد كل التعبيرات التى جاءت فيها الكلمة المراد البحثعنها وعدم اختيار هذه الخاصية تعنى ايجاد الكلمات المفردة فقط *
*انظر الصورة*​





​ 

*واختيار خاصية تجريد تعنى إيجاد الكلمة وجميعالتصريفات الخاصة بها*​ 
*ملاحظة هامة *
*- جميع الكلمات الانجليزية الموجودة فى القاموس تظهربالحروف الصغيرة فقط وليست الكبيرة*​ 
*8- عند البحث عن كلمة عربية انقر على (عربي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس العربي . *
*9-اكتب الكلمة العربية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة المراد بحثها. *
*10- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تظهرجميع المرادفات (فى مربع المرادفات على شكل شجرة وكل كلمة تنسدل تحتها باقىمعانيها) الإنجليزية التى وردت بها الكلمة العربية .*
*11-بالنقر على اى مرادف إنجليزي فى شجرةالمرادفات نسمع نطق المرادف .*
*انظر الصورة*​



 

*-زر إلغاء لمسح نتائج البحث وعمل بحثجديد .*
*13- خيارات البحث *
*عند اختيار خاصية تعبيرات معناه ايجاد كلالتعبيرات التى جاءت فيها الكلمة المراد البحث عنها وعدم اختيار هذه الخاصية تعنىايجاد الكلمات المفردة فقط*
*انظر الصورة*​ 



 
*ملاحظة هامة*
*عند البحث في الكلمات العربية يجب مراعاةالأتي:*
*الكلمة العربي المراد البحث عنها اذا كانت فعل يجب ان يكون فىصيغة الماضي .*
*اما باقى الكلمات فيجب وضعها فى الصورة المجردة .*
*يوجد في القاموس بعض الصور الامشروحة في بعض المجالات وهذه صور منها*​ 




​ 





​ 

*كما يوجد لعبة لتعلم الكلمات الانجليزية وهذه صورة منها*​






​ 
*القاموس علي اسطوانة 700 ميجا ومحمية ضد النسخ لذلك قمت بعمل image منها ببرنامج virtual drive مع الضغط ليصبح حجمها 195 ميجا فقط لذلك يجب ان يكون عندك هذا البرنامج لتشغيل القاموس*​ 
*روابط التحميل للقاموس*​

*http://www.filefactory.com/file/d12c5d/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/584428/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/4f754d/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/7adfa8/*​ 
*Password: sherifsalah

أو

**http://www.4shared.com/file/101590487/6980fb52/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_p art1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101638781/8b35a2de/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_p art2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101655575/756e831b/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_p art3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101681542/b7d5169d/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_p art4.html
*​


*روابط التحميل لبرنامح virtual drive*​ 
*http://www.farstone.us/download/virt...ve-Pro11.5.exe*​ 
*كيجن البرنامج*​

*http://www.fileflyer.com/view/AWY1QB6*​

*أو*​ 
*http://upload.9q9q.net/file/PSO642PNLfe/KeyGen.rar.html*​ 
*كلمة السر للملف المضغوط*​ 
*www.bramjnet.com*​


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكِ الله خيرا مهندسة أميرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيرا مهندسة أميرة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزانا واياكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير اختي الفاضله


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (24 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد اننا فى قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

البشمهندس قوى قال:


> أعتقد اننا فى قسم الهندسة المدنية


 
جزاكم الله خيرا للتذكير لانى لم انتبه للشرح المرفق مع الموضوع صراحة كما انه فى النهاية مجرد قاموس وانا جربته وهو يحتوى على العديد من المصطلحات الخاصة بقسم الهندسة المدنية بالاضافة الى الاقسام الاخرى 
لكن ياريت يكون التذكير باسلوب مناسب و مختلف لان غاية الجميع هو مساعدة اعضاء المنتدى وليس العمل عند اعضاء المنتدى كما أن الردود لا تظهر فى الغالب للأسف الا اذا كان فى مشاركة لم تعجب احد الاعضاء اوأن احد الروابط لا تعمل لأن فى الغالب معظم الاعضاء يقوم بتحميل البرنامج دون ترك اى كلمة تشجع بها صاحب الموضوع أو دعوة صالحها تنفع صاحبها
يعنى تلاقى مثلا 1000 قاموا بتحميل الموضوع فى حين ان الردود مثلا10 لكن فى النهاية الاجر والثواب من الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سماءالريس (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.........


----------



## سماءالريس (24 أبريل 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## اسلام علي (24 أبريل 2009)

أختي في الله تم تحميل الجزء الأول ولكن الجزء الثاني الملف غير موجود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

البشمهندس قوى قال:


> أعتقد اننا فى قسم الهندسة المدنية



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , أعلم أننا في قسم الهندسة المدنية , ولكنك لو تفضلت وقرأت المعلومات التي أوردتها المهندسة أميرة جزاها الله خيرا عن القاموس والبرنامج , لوجدت أن هذا القاموس هندسي ,وبالتالي , لا أتوقع أن يكون مكانه الصحيح في ملتقى دعوة الحق ونصرة الدين مثلاً.

أرجو الابتعاد عن مثل هذه الردود التي تبخس الناس حقها , وتسيء الى مجهوداتها.
ومنتظرين أن نرى منك المفيد من المواضيع في المستقبل.

المشرف


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

سماءالريس قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"



بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة , مع الانتباه أن صاحب الموضوع هو المهندسة أميرة جزاها الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

اسلام علي قال:


> أختي في الله تم تحميل الجزء الأول ولكن الجزء الثاني الملف غير موجود وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

صحيح , الرابط الثاني غير موجود, نرجو التصحيح من المهندسة الفاضلة أميرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم , أعلم أننا في قسم الهندسة المدنية , ولكنك لو تفضلت وقرأت المعلومات التي أوردتها المهندسة أميرة جزاها الله خيرا عن القاموس والبرنامج , لوجدت أن هذا القاموس هندسي ,وبالتالي , لا أتوقع أن يكون مكانه الصحيح في ملتقى دعوة الحق ونصرة الدين مثلاً.
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وربنا يبارك فيك
حضرتك ذكرت ان الرابط الثانى من الملف لا يعمل وانا جربت الرابط الثانى من القاموس والبرنامج virtual drive وكلاهما يعملان يمكن يكون الرابط كان مشغول لانه بعد التحميل اكثر من مرة باستخدام نفس الروابط يطلب منك الانتظار قليلا حيث هذا حدث معى بعد تحميل اول رابطين عند الرابط الثالث فانتظرت قليلا ثم قمت بالتحميل مرة اخرى من الرابط
وارجو تجريبه مرة اخرى ان شاء الله ولو فى مشكلة ساقوم بتحميل الرابط مرة اخرى ان شاء الله على رابط اخر
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

اسلام علي قال:


> أختي في الله تم تحميل الجزء الأول ولكن الجزء الثاني الملف غير موجود وجزاك الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا جربت الرابط الثانى وهو يعمل ولكن يمكن يكون الرابط مشغول ليس اكثر لان هذه المشكلة حدثت معى بعد تحميل الرابطين الاول والثانى فانتظرت قليلا ثم قمت بتحميل الرابط الثالث
انتظر حضرتك شويه وعيد التحميل وحيشتغل معاك ان شاء الله ولو المشكلة ما زالت موجودة حضرتك تبقى بلغنى وساعيد رفع هذا الجزء الثانى على رابط اخر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا جربت الرابط الثانى وهو يعمل ولكن يمكن يكون الرابط مشغول ليس اكثر لان هذه المشكلة حدثت معى بعد تحميل الرابطين الاول والثانى فانتظرت قليلا ثم قمت بتحميل الرابط الثالث
> انتظر حضرتك شويه وعيد التحميل وحيشتغل معاك ان شاء الله ولو المشكلة ما زالت موجودة حضرتك تبقى بلغنى وساعيد رفع هذا الجزء الثانى على رابط اخر
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختي الكريمة أميرة , هذا هو الرابط الذي لم يعمل معي (جربت التحميل 3 مرات)

*http://www.4shared.com/file/29962564...ary_part2.html

وعند تحميله تظهر هذه الرسالة
*The file link that you requested is not valid. 

ممكن ان تكون المشكلة ان هناك ضغط على التحميل:81:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اختي الكريمة أميرة , هذا هو الرابط الذي لم يعمل معي (جربت التحميل 3 مرات)
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا جربت الرابط وهو لا يعمل فعلا لكن انا ما عنديش هذا الجزء لانى حملت من الروابط ال filefactory وهو اربعة اجزاء فاذا كان هناك اية مشكلة بالنسبة للسائل للتحميل من الروابط الاربعة ال filefactory ممكن ابقى اعيد رفع هذه الاجزاء الاربعة على روابط فورشير اخرى بدلا من ال filefactory
واعتذر عن هذا الخطا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## M i D O (24 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا جربت الرابط وهو لا يعمل فعلا لكن انا ما عنديش هذا الجزء لانى حملت من الروابط ال filefactory وهو اربعة اجزاء فاذا كان هناك اية مشكلة بالنسبة للسائل للتحميل من الروابط الاربعة ال filefactory ممكن ابقى اعيد رفع هذه الاجزاء الاربعة على روابط فورشير اخرى بدلا من ال filefactory
> واعتذر عن هذا الخطا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
الله يعطيكي العافية أخت أميرة و يسلمو إيديكي ، بس يا ريت لو تحملي الأجزاء الأربعة على الفور شيرد و لو كان فيها شوية عذاب بس الفورشيرد هو أفضل موقع للتحميل عنا ...
و شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

تسلم الأيادي ياهندسة
وربنا يجزيكي عنا خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

m i d o قال:


> الله يعطيكي العافية أخت أميرة و يسلمو إيديكي ، بس يا ريت لو تحملي الأجزاء الأربعة على الفور شيرد و لو كان فيها شوية عذاب بس الفورشيرد هو أفضل موقع للتحميل عنا ...
> و شكرا مرة تانية


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله ارفعه على روابط فورشير يوم او يومين ان شاء الله ويكون الروابط كلها جاهزة


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> *كما يوجد لعبة لتعلم الكلمات الانجليزية وهذه صورة منها*





http://www.s77.com/index.php?t=smiles
أنا سأبدأ باللعبة http://www.s77.com/index.php?t=smiles

 ، ومن ثم سأنتقل للبرنامج http://www.s77.com/index.php?t=smiles 




موضوع أكثر من رائع أختي م. أميرة... 

 




جزاك الله عنا كل خير..

http://www.s77.com/index.php?t=smiles​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اختي الكريمة أميرة , هذا هو الرابط الذي لم يعمل معي (جربت التحميل 3 مرات)
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت حضرتك تشيل الروابط الفورشير الجزئين لانى ماعنديش الرابط التانى التالف حتى لا يحدث خطا فى التحميل مرة اخرى وان شاء الله ارفع الاجزاء الاربعة على روابط فورشير جديدة لتضاف الى روابط ال filefactory 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أنا سأبدأ باللعبة
> 
> ، ومن ثم سأنتقل للبرنامج
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك متغيب طول اليوم المنتدى افتقدك والله
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حضرتك متغيب طول اليوم المنتدى افتقدك والله
> جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

شكراً جزيلاً أختي أميرة.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً وبجهودكم الرائعة.. 

على فكرة، عندكم مندوب عني اسمه anass81... مشرف ممتاز يسد جميع الفراغات :75::68:

لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ياريت حضرتك تشيل الروابط الفورشير الجزئين لانى ماعنديش الرابط التانى التالف حتى لا يحدث خطا فى التحميل مرة اخرى وان شاء الله ارفع الاجزاء الاربعة على روابط فورشير جديدة لتضاف الى روابط ال filefactory
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم حذف الروابط بانتظار الجديدة

بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> شكراً جزيلاً أختي أميرة.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً وبجهودكم الرائعة.. ​
> على فكرة، عندكم مندوب عني اسمه anass81... مشرف ممتاز يسد جميع الفراغات :75::68:​
> 
> لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا المهندس ابو الحلول والمهندس انس anass81
بصراحة بتبذلوا مجهود كبير فى خدمة المنتدى ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا المهندس ابو الحلول والمهندس انس anass81
> بصراحة بتبذلوا مجهود كبير فى خدمة المنتدى ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
وفيكِ وبمجهودك الكبير بارك الله ​


----------



## hany fraag (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير اختى الكريمه .... وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم حذف الروابط بانتظار الجديدة
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دى روابط فورشير جديدة قمت برفعها للقاموس ياريت حضرتك تضيفها مع الروابط الموجودة ال filefactory الموجودة بالموضوع الاصلى


http://www.4shared.com/file/101590487/6980fb52/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101638781/8b35a2de/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101655575/756e831b/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/101681542/b7d5169d/ENG-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_Sherif_20salah_part4.html

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> دى روابط فورشير جديدة قمت برفعها للقاموس ياريت حضرتك تضيفها مع الروابط الموجودة ال filefactory الموجودة بالموضوع الاصلى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/101590487/6980fb52/eng-arabic_20_20arabic-eng_20engineering_20dictionary_20_sherif_20salah_part1.html
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تمت الاضافة

بارك الله فيكِ وزادكِ علماً ونفعاً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تمت الاضافة
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ وزادكِ علماً ونفعاً


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك 
ماشاء الله عليك وربنا يحفظك ويبارك فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخت أميرة على مجهودك وقد عانيت مما ذكرت وأقول دوما إعمل الخير لنفسك ولا تنتظر ردود 
من الآخرين ...........على مبدأ







وسأذكرك بالوصايا العجيبة 
1- كثيرا مايكون الناس غير منطقيين ولا تهمهم إلا مصالحهم.
2- إذا فعلت الخير سيتهمك الناس بأن لك دوافع أنانية خفية. افعل الخير على كل حال.
3-إذا حققت النجاح سوف تكسب أصدقاء مزيفين وأعداء حقيقيين. انجح على كل حال.
4- الخير الذي تفعله اليوم سوف ينسى غداً . افعل الخير على كل حال.
5-إن الصدق والصراحة يجعلانك عرضة للانتقاد .كن صادقا وصريحا على كل حال.
6-إن أعظم الرجال والنساء الذين يحملون أعظم الأفكار يمكن أن يوقفهم أصغر الرجال والنساء اللذين يحملون أصغر العقول. احمل أفكارا عظيمة على كل حال.
7- الناس يحبون المستضعفين لكنهم يتبعون المستكبرين جاهد من أجل المستضعفين على كل حال.
8- ما تنفق سنوات في بنائه قد ينهار بين عشية وضحاها. ابن على كل حال.
9- الناس في أمس الحاجة إلى المساعدة لكنهم قد يهاجموك إذا ساعدتهم. ساعدهم على كل حال.
10- إذا أعطيت العالم أفضل ما لديك سيرد عليك البعض بافساءة. أعط العالم أفضل ما لديك على كل حال.
من كتاب العادة الثامنة د ستيفن كوفي

مع احترامي للجميع والعرض هنا للفائدة العامة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخت أميرة على مجهودك وقد عانيت مما ذكرت وأقول دوما إعمل الخير لنفسك ولا تنتظر ردود
> من الآخرين ...........على مبدأ
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه النصائح وربنا يارب يجعل اعمالنا فى موازين حسناتنا ويجعلها صدقة علم جارية لنا يوم القيامة
فكما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
اذا مات بن آدم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له
واعتذر اذا كان هناك اى خطأ فى سرد الحديث 
لكن حضرتك ذكرت كتاب من الواضح انه قيم ان شاء الله حدور عليه على النت وارفعه وأقوم بالاضطلاع عليه ان شاء الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه النصائح وربنا يارب يجعل اعمالنا فى موازين حسناتنا ويجعلها صدقة علم جارية لنا يوم القيامة
> فكما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
> اذا مات بن آدم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له
> واعتذر اذا كان هناك اى خطأ فى سرد الحديث
> ...


 
الأخت الكريمة إن كان يهمك الموضوع فإليك الرابط التالي مع موضوع لم ينته بعد تفضلي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117930.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> الأخت الكريمة إن كان يهمك الموضوع فإليك الرابط التالي مع موضوع لم ينته بعد تفضلي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117930.html


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك 
جارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> الأخت الكريمة إن كان يهمك الموضوع فإليك الرابط التالي مع موضوع لم ينته بعد تفضلي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117930.html


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم رفع الجزئين الموجودين بالرابط ولكن هل الكتاب عبارة عن جزئين فقط برجاء رفع باقى الاجزاء بالمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع اذا كان هناك اجزاء اخرى
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (25 أبريل 2009)

بالمناسبة في جزئين بالموضوع الأول والتاني وقريبا ان شاء الله الجزء التالت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> بالمناسبة في جزئين بالموضوع الأول والتاني وقريبا ان شاء الله الجزء التالت


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على سرعة الرد وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا يا اخت اميره ,,,,,,,,,ومشكوره جدا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا يا اخت اميره ,,,,,,,,,ومشكوره جدا


 
وجزانا واياكم وبارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه النصائح وربنا يارب يجعل اعمالنا فى موازين حسناتنا ويجعلها صدقة علم جارية لنا يوم القيامة
> فكما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
> اذا مات بن آدم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له
> واعتذر اذا كان هناك اى خطأ فى سرد الحديث
> ...


 
الشكر الجزيل للأخ العزيز أبو هادي على النصائح المهمة.. بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

أهلاً أختي أميرة.... شكراً لك على التذكير بالحديث الشريف، وهذه هي الصيغة الصحيحة في صحيح مسلم..


> حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب ، وقتيبة يعني ابن سعيد ، وابن حجر ، قالوا : حدثنا إسماعيل هو ابن جعفر ، عن العلاء ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاثة : إلا من صدقة جارية ، أو علم ينتفع به ، أو ولد صالح يدعو له "


 
لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للأخ العزيز أبو هادي على النصائح المهمة.. بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. ​
> أهلاً أختي أميرة.... شكراً لك على التذكير بالحديث الشريف، وهذه هي الصيغة الصحيحة في صحيح مسلم..​
> 
> 
> لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 أبريل 2009)

عذرا أخت أميرة الجزء الرابع من البرنامج لم يحمّل بعد عدة محاولات
يرجى التفضل برفعه مرة أخرة


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 أبريل 2009)

الأخت اميرة
تم تحميل الأجزاء الأربعة .........مالطريقة لتفعيل الملف التنفيذي؟؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> الأخت اميرة
> تم تحميل الأجزاء الأربعة .........مالطريقة لتفعيل الملف التنفيذي؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك حتقوم بفك ضغط الاجزاء الاربع لينتج لك ملف مضغوط نوعه vcd وسعته حوالى 200 ميجا ثم تقوم بتحميل برنامج ال virtual drive وهو برنامج خاص بعمل الاسطوانات الوهمية ومرفق الرابط الخاص بالبرنامج وال كيجن الخاص به وتقوم بتسطيبه فى الجهاز
بعد ذلك تقوم بفتح البرنامج ال virtual drive وتختار من الاختيارات الموجودة فى اعلى البرنامج add لتقوم باختيار الاسطوانة التى تم فك ضغطها للقاموس من المكان الذى وضعتها به
بعد ذلك تضغط على الاسطوانة التى تظهر فى هذا البرنامج بيمين الماوس وتختار burn to disk لتقوم بنسخها على cd حيث يتم فك الضغط الخاص بالاسطوانة اثناء النسخ لتعطى فى النهاية اسطوانة سعتها حوالى 700 ميجا جاهزة للمشاهدة والتعامل معها ان شاء الله
يعنى الموضوع باختصار انك حتستخدم برنامج ال virtual drive المرفق روابطه فى فك ضغط الاسطوانة من 200 ميجا الى 700 ميجا ونسخها مباشرة على cd حتى يمكنك التعامل مع القاموس مباشرة من خلال cd
واى استفسار اخر انا تحت امرك والموضوع سهل جدا ان شاء الله وانا جربته وعملت اسطوانة جربتها واشتغلت الحمدلله


----------



## عبدالله رحيم (26 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك بارك الله فيك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## M i D O (26 أبريل 2009)

شكراً كتير عالبرنامج و على تعبك أخت أميرة... الله يجزيكي الخير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2009)

m i d o قال:


> شكراً كتير عالبرنامج و على تعبك أخت أميرة... الله يجزيكي الخير


 
وجزانا واياكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حضرتك حتقوم بفك ضغط الاجزاء الاربع لينتج لك ملف مضغوط نوعه vcd وسعته حوالى 200 ميجا ثم تقوم بتحميل برنامج ال virtual drive وهو برنامج خاص بعمل الاسطوانات الوهمية ومرفق الرابط الخاص بالبرنامج وال كيجن الخاص به وتقوم بتسطيبه فى الجهاز
> بعد ذلك تقوم بفتح البرنامج ال virtual drive وتختار من الاختيارات الموجودة فى اعلى البرنامج add لتقوم باختيار الاسطوانة التى تم فك ضغطها للقاموس من المكان الذى وضعتها به
> بعد ذلك تضغط على الاسطوانة التى تظهر فى هذا البرنامج بيمين الماوس وتختار burn to disk لتقوم بنسخها على cd حيث يتم فك الضغط الخاص بالاسطوانة اثناء النسخ لتعطى فى النهاية اسطوانة سعتها حوالى 700 ميجا جاهزة للمشاهدة والتعامل معها ان شاء الله
> ...


 

شكرا لاهتمامك وبوركت جهودك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> شكرا لاهتمامك وبوركت جهودك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مايو 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى الكريمة وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندسة أميرة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخت أميرة على هذا القاموس الرائع والمجهود الكبير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## مسلم (7 مايو 2009)

أعجز عن الشكر 
فعلا مجهود أقل ما يوصف به أنه رائع


----------



## المهندس السيابي (7 مايو 2009)

مشكورة اختي العزيزة وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخت المهندسة اميرة
أخى انس
كل المهندسين اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع

أنا أسف جدا جدا على ما بدر منى من سوء أدب

وإن كنت لم اقصده وقصدت شيئا أخر لم يتحقق لخلل عندى بالطبع إما فى الطريقة أو فى النية أو فى كليهما
وعلى العموم انا اعتذر منكم على خطأي وأتمنى أن تتقبلوا إعتذارى
واشكر المهندسة اميرة والمهندس أنس على نصيحتهم لى والتى تعلمت منها كثيرا

ولكن المهندس انس ربما لا يجد منى مواضيع مفيدة
أولا لضعف امكانياتى مقارنة بامكانيات الاعضاء المشاركين
ثانيا لأنى قرائا أكثر منى مشاركا
فسامحونى على قلة الفائدة منى وان شاء الله لن تجدوا منى اى مضايقة أخرى
وعذرا لتأخر ردى فمنذ أن رددت هذا الرد السخيف لم أدخل الموضوع الا اليوم

والله المستعان وعلى الله قصد السبيل​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

بايل قال:


> أعجز عن الشكر
> فعلا مجهود أقل ما يوصف به أنه رائع


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
وفى ملحوظة ان الرسم المرفق لتوقيع حضرتك جميل جدا يتناسب فعلا مع المهندس المدنى الذى يعمل بالموقع
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

المهندس السيابي قال:


> مشكورة اختي العزيزة وبارك الله جهودك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

البشمهندس قوى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخت المهندسة اميرة
> أخى انس
> ...


 
حصل خير يا بشمهندس وما فى زعل ان شاء الله
وربنا يبارك فيك فكلنا اخوة فى الله واسرة واحدة بالملتقى ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (10 مايو 2009)

البشمهندس قوى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخت المهندسة اميرة
> أخى انس
> كل المهندسين اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذه الاخلاق العالية والتي تدل على حسن نيتك من المشاركة الاولى , ولكن ربما خانتك الكلمات

منتظرين منك المزيد من المشاركات والمساهمات المميزة بإذن الله

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (13 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم , أعلم أننا في قسم الهندسة المدنية , ولكنك لو تفضلت وقرأت المعلومات التي أوردتها المهندسة أميرة جزاها الله خيرا عن القاموس والبرنامج , لوجدت أن هذا القاموس هندسي ,وبالتالي , لا أتوقع أن يكون مكانه الصحيح في ملتقى دعوة الحق ونصرة الدين مثلاً.
> 
> ...


 مشرفنا العزيز الأخ انس :
شكراً لك على هذا الرد و لكن احببت أن أؤكد على بعض الزملاء المهندسين ان يعلموا أن ما أوردته الزميل اميرة جزاها الله خير هو من صلب الهندسة لمن يعي روعة هذا البرنامج . 
نتمنى التوفيق لجميع الزملاء و جزاكم الله خيراً جمعياً و اكرر الشكر لأخت اميرة على هذا البرنامج .
و أعتذر إن كان في كلامي أي شئ خارج عن إطار الردود لكن يسئني ما أجد أحياناً من ردود تجرحنا جميعاً . و أعتقد ان هذا الردود قد توضع بحسن النية و لا يقصد منها شئ .

أخيكم أبو الأفكار


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> مشرفنا العزيز الأخ انس :
> شكراً لك على هذا الرد و لكن احببت أن أؤكد على بعض الزملاء المهندسين ان يعلموا أن ما أوردته الزميل اميرة جزاها الله خير هو من صلب الهندسة لمن يعي روعة هذا البرنامج .
> نتمنى التوفيق لجميع الزملاء و جزاكم الله خيراً جمعياً و اكرر الشكر لأخت اميرة على هذا البرنامج .
> و أعتذر إن كان في كلامي أي شئ خارج عن إطار الردود لكن يسئني ما أجد أحياناً من ردود تجرحنا جميعاً . و أعتقد ان هذا الردود قد توضع بحسن النية و لا يقصد منها شئ .
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fki bassem (13 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا.........*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 مايو 2009)

fki bassem قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا.........*


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdoullah bin amr (1 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## essam awad11 (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخت أميرة ،بس أنا بعد تسطيب البرنامج virtual drive البرنامج مش شغال ممكن يكون أيه السبب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يوليو 2009)

essam awad11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخت أميرة ،بس أنا بعد تسطيب البرنامج virtual drive البرنامج مش شغال ممكن يكون أيه السبب


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى الكراك الموجود للبرنامج مفروض تستخدمه 
الرابط الخاص به موجود بالمشاركة


----------



## عبدالرحمن رمضان (3 يوليو 2009)

انتي هايله الف شكر القاموس رائع


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء

و نفع بكِ

.......................................


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يوليو 2009)

عبدالرحمن رمضان قال:


> انتي هايله الف شكر القاموس رائع


 


mohanad_palmyra قال:


> جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء
> 
> و نفع بكِ
> 
> .......................................


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هديل السعودي (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررة يا مهندسة اميرة


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وفقك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## dreamawy (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عصام صايغ (8 فبراير 2010)

لم استطيع تحميل القاموس لكن اشكرك كثيرا اخت سنا الاسلام


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 فبراير 2010)

عصام صايغ قال:


> لم استطيع تحميل القاموس لكن اشكرك كثيرا اخت سنا الاسلام



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط سليمة وما فيها مشكلة حيث تم تجريب روابط الفورشير وما بها مشكلة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 فبراير 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## Mohamed Gebali (7 مارس 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed Gebali (7 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nada_21 (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا كثير


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot my sister


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (20 مايو 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البشمهندس قوى 
أعتقد اننا فى قسم الهندسة المدنية
جزاكم الله خيرا للتذكير لانى لم انتبه للشرح المرفق مع الموضوع صراحة كما انه فى النهاية مجرد قاموس وانا جربته وهو يحتوى على العديد من المصطلحات الخاصة بقسم الهندسة المدنية بالاضافة الى الاقسام الاخرى 
لكن ياريت يكون التذكير باسلوب مناسب و مختلف لان غاية الجميع هو مساعدة اعضاء المنتدى وليس العمل عند اعضاء المنتدى كما أن الردود لا تظهر فى الغالب للأسف الا اذا كان فى مشاركة لم تعجب احد الاعضاء اوأن احد الروابط لا تعمل لأن فى الغالب معظم الاعضاء يقوم بتحميل البرنامج دون ترك اى كلمة تشجع بها صاحب الموضوع أو دعوة صالحها تنفع صاحبها
يعنى تلاقى مثلا 1000 قاموا بتحميل الموضوع فى حين ان الردود مثلا10 لكن فى النهاية الاجر والثواب من الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ارجو من الاخ (البشمهندس قوي) ان يعتزر للبشمهندسه ولا يوجد حرج في ذلك ابدا بل انه واجب عليك


----------



## mohammedkhairy (20 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكى يابشمهندسة وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## osama anter (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا . م.وردة ملاسي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## اسراء اياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali_hamza (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو جدد الروابط


----------



## memo star (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سندريلا الشام (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير اخت سنا الاسلام


----------



## ahmed 3x (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosam mustafa (18 يوليو 2011)

اللهم اهدى العاصين من عبادك, والف بين قلوب الثوار. ربنا افرغ على اهل سوريا صبرا وثبت اقدامهم وانصرهم على اعدائهم. اللهم آآآمين


----------



## اسامة السقاف (18 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا.........*


----------



## ناتاشا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يا لطيف شو هالعقدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟جنني وماكان يتحمل ......................شو منشااان بدنا برنامج اسهلللل


----------



## Taelna (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## محمد جمال سنوسي (14 يناير 2012)

*thanks for ur effort*


----------



## فيصل البعداني (17 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-sharif (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## asaadyousif_1986 (14 فبراير 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك....ومن العلم الذي ينتفع به


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (4 أبريل 2014)

اين الموضوع أصلاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حرررااااااااام اللي بيحصل معانا ده يا جماعه ........ كل ما افتح موضوع ألاقي الصفحة مافيهاش لينك الموضوع ..؟؟


----------



## alhazeen_ha (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## noorelislam880 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

very good


----------

